# Gas Tank Leak



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On a Toro lawnmower with a Techumseh LEV120 engine, the gas tank is leaking where the seam is. I have checked multiple sites and the tank is NLA. Does anyone know of a compound that will hold up to gas that I can use to seal the tank? hate to lose a good lawnmower to a bad tank. Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I know LEV120 isn't hard to read, but I'm posting an old bulletin that may apply should you have the numbers wrong - as for sealing the tank, you can look at plastic welding kits that affix to your existing soldering gun/iron or have one of their own. I think even Eastwood makes one.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. A registered dealer has to submit the email and install/supply the tank.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Paul for the reply. I am a Toro service center and was aware of the rework. The problem is this mower does not fir into the rework model and serial numbers. This is the same problem but Tecumseh won't fix it. (doesn't fit their quals) Was hoping for something to fix the old tank with.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks Paul for the reply. I am a Toro service center and was aware of the rework. The problem is this mower does not fir into the rework model and serial numbers. This is the same problem but Tecumseh won't fix it. (doesn't fit their quals) Was hoping for something to fix the old tank with.


If the part number is the same, email them and see if they'll sell you one. Elsewise I have no suggestion other than plastic welding or tank sealer. Tank sealer (like for motorcycles) isn't cheap though.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I tried plastic weld on it yesterday. I will check it today.


----------

